# 30 Dinge die Mann bis 30 machen sollte von bild.de



## nouser (2. Oktober 2002)

die bild(ung) hats erkannt die wissen was man so erreichen muss!!!


1. Einmal nicht als Erster gekommen sein //wenns so einfach bleibt...

2. Nach der ersten Pleite die neue Firma zum Laufen gebracht haben //hoffe das es nicht soweit kommt

3. Einmal so richtig die Sau rausgelassen haben //erledigt - aber nicht nur einmal

4. Von zwei Frauen gleichzeitig verführt worden sein //oh ja

5. Den ersten eigenen Porsche über die Autobahn geheizt haben // firmenpleite und dann noch porsche???

6. Auch ohne Rezept an Viagra kommen // wofür das denn

7. Haare mit Wachs entfernt haben // ja ne is klar

8. Einen Rosenverkäufer mit seinen Blumen gefüttert haben //naja

9. Mindestens einen Selbsterfahrungs-Trip hinter sich haben. – Wahlweise über glühende Kohlen gehen, Käfer essen, in der Wüste campen usw. // heisse kohlen wären mal nicht schlecht

10. Einen Schwangerschaftstest mit „ihr“ durchbibbert haben // ne das muss bestimmt nicht sein *schlotter*

11. Die letzte Zigarette geraucht haben //ok

12. Nach der Jungfrau auch deren Mutter beglückt haben //also alles hat seine grenzen!!!

13. Mann hat: Mindestens einen Baum gepflanzt, einen Sohn gezeugt, ein Haus gebaut //mit dem sohn - das hat zeit

14. Mann hat nachgemessen: ER ist wirklich nur 18 Zentimeter lang // was soll ich dazu sagen?

15. Ein 3-Gänge-Menü unfallfrei gekocht haben // mach ich doch mit links

16. Die erste Ehe überstanden haben // hat auch zeit

17. Den ersten Bordell-Besuch absolviert haben - mit Kondom natürlich //wenns da passiert mit den beiden frauen gleichzeitig wirds teuer!!!

18. Glauben, man sei der Größte // also damit sollte man noch nichtmal bis zum 18 geburtstag warten

19. Den ersten Sieg großen Sieg beim Skat-Abend errungen haben // muss ich wohl noch skat lernen

20. Den Führerschein-Idiotentest bestanden haben // in die situation möcht ich garnicht kommen

21. Zumindest eine Frau wirklich geliebt haben // erledigt

22. Den ersten Brasilien-Urlaub genossen haben  // hatte ich eh vor

23. Eine Praktikantin im Büro des Chefs flach gelegt haben // da gäbs schon eine *fg*

24. Die Frau vom Chef in dessen Büro flachgelegt haben // ach ne

25. Den Chef mit der eigenen Ehefrau in dessen Büro erwischt haben // ausgleichende gerechtigkeit???

26. Klamotten ohne Muttis Hilfe gekauft haben. Idealerweise auch gewaschen haben // gekauft schon...

27. Einmal Liebe gekauft haben // was is mit punkt 17.???

28. Aus dem Dauer-Minus auf den Konto-Auszügen ein ständiges Plus gemacht haben ... // erledigt

29. Mal herzlich über sich selbst gelacht haben //erledigt

30. Zu wissen: Der nächste Tag ist der Beginn des Rests deines Lebens... // is ja nun mal so

na los sag schon habt ihr schon alles erledigt???


----------



## BubiBohnensack (2. Oktober 2002)

Sage mal, das stand doch bitte nicht wirklich in diesem Idiotenblatt oder?


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (2. Oktober 2002)

*lol*

also erledigt hab ich davon nur 29. und 28 mit einschränkungen (hatte noch nie minus). hmm 23, soll ich mich selber flachlegen? (ach ne da steht ja praktikant*in*). 26 auch, nur noch nicht selbst gewaschen.
gekocht hab ich noch nie, im bordell war ich auch noch nie (nein so tief gesunken bin ich doch noch nicht ). 7 brauch ich nicht, 5 darf ich noch nicht (legal jedenfalls).


----------



## nouser (2. Oktober 2002)

*...*

@BubiBohnensack

klar!

stand bei bild.de! die FAZ schreibt sowas bestimmt nicht - und wenn doch würds wohl stimmen *LOL*!!!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (2. Oktober 2002)

Ich setze mich mit der Bild nun nicht auseinander aber sowas dermaßen idiotisches hätte ich selbst von der Volksverdummungszeitschrift nicht gedacht...*shocked*


----------



## goela (3. Oktober 2002)

Na ja!!!! *BILD*  Kein Kommentar!


----------



## kroschka (3. Oktober 2002)

bild hin, bild her,
witzig ist es trotz allem,

und das ist ja wohl ziel des ganzen, oder?


=)


----------



## nouser (3. Oktober 2002)

*...*

bei denen kann man nicht immer zwischen spass und ernst unterscheiden!


----------



## braindad (5. Oktober 2002)

hmm. naja - irgendwie find ich das schlecht...


----------



## MMC2002 (6. Oktober 2002)

Komisch, keiner gibt zu die Bild zu lesen, aber jeder weiß was drin steht.


----------



## DrunkenHat (17. Oktober 2002)

Das ist die neue Art der Volksverdummung !!!!
Da wird einem der blödsinn direkt ins Hirn übertragen!!


----------

